# C-50 3 years later



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

My 2005 C-50 will turn 3 year olds shortly. I have to be honest and say I love this bike more than the day I received it. After 3 years of riding and around 6,000 miles, I feel like it’s just staring to “break in”. My rides run from 20-mile training rides to 50 – 80 mile weekend ride and the C-50 does everything very well. If you are on the fence and want an all-around high-end ride, don’t hesitate to pull the trigger on this bike.
Being equipment junky, I am please to say I still have not lusted for any other bike I have seen or test rode over the years, which makes me and especially my wife, very happy. Below are the Baby pictures and the 3-year-old pictures of my nag. Happy Birthday!


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

There is no substitute for quality, even though it usually costs more. These frames will generally last longer than most as well. I am as happy with my C40 as I was the day I bought it as well. Great looking bike.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Very nice! ....I prefer the white treatment aesthetically for the tape and tires of the later photos.

brewster


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What is the frame size of that bike? I am looking at getting one in ST01 in a 53 traditional, and I'm wondering what the frame will look like.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

My frame is a 52


----------

